# Tire Technology: 18.4R42



## Metal4130 (Jan 15, 2007)

Have John Deere 4630 in which I am changing from 20.8-38 tires to 18.4R42 using step up rims. Local tire dealer suggested Firestone Radial All Traction 23 deg--R-1 tires or deeper lug R-1W tires. Do not know which set to get. R-1 tires have lug height of 1.57 inches and R-1W have lug height of 1.96 inches. Any suggestions from anyone with experience with these tires. Tractor is running in Northern Illinois soil and is doing everything from planting to discing to chisel plowing.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Eric! 

I don't have much if any experience with these type of ag tires. My thoughts would be that the deeper R-1W tread would give a better bite for traction is soft soil that would allow the bars to sink in. How much more bite .39 inches would give is debatable and I think the deciding point would be what is the price difference between the two? 

Your best bet would be to try posting this question on Ag Talk.

Ag Talk 

There are a lot of guys there who farm with this kind of equipment everyday and most likely have the experience with using these tires.

My experience is telling me that the probably much higher cost of the R-1W's over the standard R-1's just may not justify the cost unless you have some very unique circumstances.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like the guys on Ag Talk took care of you! At least it looks like a good discussion and range of opinions to give you some food for thought.


----------

